# can a beagle make a good duck dog?



## BleatForMe (Nov 13, 2010)

He can swim like a fish but when he gets 50 feet off the bank I get a little worried bout ol Tink. 

Is he worth training? He is 6 months old and loves the water.


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 13, 2010)

they also say poodles make good duck dogs. have at it!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 14, 2010)

This is blaspemy! What's next? Running rabbits with St Bernards?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 14, 2010)

drake2215 said:


> they also say poodles make good duck dogs. have at it!



And they do. Check it out there are several standards on the MH list and you will see them at FT, HT all over the country.

BUT a Beagle??? Please dont waste your time...


----------



## HuntNTails (Nov 14, 2010)

How bout a chihuahua?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey no joke, P&Y Finally has a beagle named Buck. I'd bet that if he saw a duck hit the water, he'd fetch it up.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 14, 2010)

Definatley be a first!   I can see him standing on the fron of the boat when you pull up to the boat ramp!!  or Should I say Barely see him.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 14, 2010)

There is a big difference in a dog that can fetch a duck and a dog that you take hunting day in and day out. My parents schnauzer could fetch a duck, but he couldnt make a duck dog. Just a little more to it than swimming a fetching


----------



## grunt (Nov 14, 2010)

A buddy of mine in MN. has one he and his friends used for years he had him for 6 years said it was one of the best retrievers he ever had to hunt with!


----------



## gonehuntin (Nov 14, 2010)

*poodle*



DUhollywood1 said:


> And they do. Check it out there are several standards on the MH list and you will see them at FT, HT all over the country.
> 
> BUT a Beagle??? Please dont waste your time...



You will never see a poodle at a field trial!


----------



## decoyed (Nov 14, 2010)

for sure!  I bet he would be awesome!


----------



## mauser64 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoity-toity duck hunters all over the world are o-fended right now. I love it!


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 14, 2010)

gonehuntin said:


> You will never see a poodle at a field trial!



open mouth insert foot!  


http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/Training.htm


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 14, 2010)

drake2215 said:


> they also say poodles make good duck dogs. have at it!



This was a serious statement. However, i dont much see a beagle "swimmin like a fish". kinda like a midget racin michael phelps


----------



## browning84 (Nov 15, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> open mouth insert foot!
> 
> 
> http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/Training.htm



Please show us how he should insert his foot? I see no evidence that these are FT dogs. HT dogs yes or maybe, I see every breed that was ever meant to pick up a duck at a HT everywhere.



gonehuntin said:


> You will never see a poodle at a field trial!




I might agree that a poodle could not hold its own on the FT circuit but to say you will “never” see one out that is a bit narrow minded in my opinion.


----------



## gonehuntin (Nov 15, 2010)

*really*



quackwacker said:


> open mouth insert foot!
> 
> 
> http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/Training.htm



Do you even know the difference between a hunt test and a field tial


----------



## gonehuntin (Nov 15, 2010)

*competitive*



browning84 said:


> Please show us how he should insert his foot? I see no evidence that these are FT dogs. HT dogs yes or maybe, I see every breed that was ever meant to pick up a duck at a HT everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess i should've said competitive poodle at a field trial.  Because there definately will never be a competitive poodle running all age....


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 15, 2010)

drake2215 said:


> they also say poodles make good duck dogs. have at it!



One of the best dogs I ever saw was a standard poodle.  If you're going to buy one for hunting though you have to be pretty dilligent in finding a breeder who breeds for hunting.  They are VERY smart dogs.


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 15, 2010)

hey if he has heart go at it. RUDY was based on a true story.


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 15, 2010)

rockwalker said:


> hey if he has heart go at it. RUDY was based on a true story.



Rudy wasn't a beagle either!


----------

